
AMC Theatres Refuses to Play Universal Films in Wake of 'Trolls World Tour' - glitcher
https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/amc-theatres-refuses-play-universal-films-wake-trolls-world-tour-1292327
======
ganoushoreilly
The cat is out the bag, AMC is fighting for relevance in a post covid world.
Even prior Theaters were facing economic downturn. If AMC was a bit more alamo
draft house, they might find more profit in the movie going experience.

That said, I don't think it will even matter. I don't anticipate people
flocking to theaters to watch movies this year.

